# SHENZHEN | Qianhai MCC Technology Building | 120m | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Qianhai MCC Technology Building


Situated in the Qianhai Guiwan Area of Shenzhen, the Qianhai MCC Technology Building forms the gateway to the Qianhai CBD. With a strong and unique façade design, the Grade-A office tower and the 5-storey Retail podium takes inspiration from a leaping carp that echos with MCC’s International...




www.aedas.com






深圳前海中冶科技大厦 | Aedas ARCHINA 项目



Located in Qianhai, design by Aedas
Location coordinates: 22°32'43.89"N 113°54'0.98"E





































Google Earth image from 03/22


----------

